# Previsões Mundial 2006 (Alemanha)



## Seringador (2 Jun 2006 às 17:25)

Boas,

Penso que já é altura de abrir um tópico de discussão, principalmente depois de ver as previsões mais em pormenor e acho que durante o fim da 1ªsemana do Mundial os césu vão estar zangados   
com um Jetstream assim nas latitudes 50º e um forte gradiente térmico do fluxo de SE irão tornar atmosfera instável entre a França e a Rússia, com um cape acima dos 2500J/kg, um Lifted Index entre os -4 e -8 e um wind shear acima de 40Kt  
Os Stormchasers que se preparem para estas bandas!


----------



## Seringador (2 Jun 2006 às 18:03)

sei que ainda falta muito para nos fiarmos nos modeos mas, não se perde nada em analisar: 
Jet stream:

http://217.160.75.104/pics/Rtavn24015.png
http://217.160.75.104/pics/Rtavn26415.png
http://217.160.75.104/pics/Rtavn28815.png
http://217.160.75.104/pics/Rtavn30015.png

Cape Lfind
http://217.160.75.104/pics/Rtavn24011.png
http://217.160.75.104/pics/Rtavn26411.png
http://217.160.75.104/pics/Rtavn28811.png
http://217.160.75.104/pics/Rtavn30011.png


----------



## Fil (2 Jun 2006 às 18:19)

Era bom que fizesse frio, podia-nos dar vantagem para o jogo com a Angola!  

Espero é que não chova porque isso diminui a qualidade dos jogos.


----------



## Seringador (2 Jun 2006 às 18:26)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Era bom que fizesse frio, podia-nos dar vantagem para o jogo com a Angola!
> 
> Espero é que não chova porque isso diminui a qualidade dos jogos.



Era melhor calor, pq assim com frio corriam mais para aquecer!


----------



## Fil (2 Jun 2006 às 18:46)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Era melhor calor, pq assim com frio corriam mais para aquecer!



Nah, com frio os angolanos encolhem-se todos


----------



## Bruno Campos (2 Jun 2006 às 19:31)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Boas,
> 
> Penso que já é altura de abrir um tópico de discussão, principalmente depois de ver as previsões mais em pormenor e acho que durante o fim da 1ªsemana do Mundial os césu vão estar zangados
> com um Jetstream assim nas latitudes 50º e um forte gradiente térmico do fluxo de SE irão tornar atmosfera instável entre a França e a Rússia, com um cape acima dos 2500J/kg, um Lifted Index entre os -4 e -8 e um wind shear acima de 40Kt
> Os Stormchasers que se preparem para estas bandas!




   Nessas condições vamos ter temporal e efeitos especias de relampagos na abertura do mundial


----------



## Bruno Campos (2 Jun 2006 às 19:32)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Era melhor calor, pq assim com frio corriam mais para aquecer!




Se tivesse calor ja estvam habituados aos 35º C de évora  
Parece-me é que ainda vão ser bombardeados com umas belas bolas... mas de granizo


----------



## Iceberg (10 Jun 2006 às 23:03)

Dá gosto ver aquela imagem de satélite da Alemanha, toda limpinha, mais parece Portugal. Será um sinal de harmonia luso-germânica ?


----------



## dj_alex (11 Jun 2006 às 12:19)

iceberg disse:
			
		

> Dá gosto ver aquela imagem de satélite da Alemanha, toda limpinha, mais parece Portugal. Será um sinal de harmonia luso-germânica ?




Para jogar contra angola bem que podia estar mais fresquinho!!


----------



## Seringador (12 Jun 2006 às 13:31)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> Para jogar contra angola bem que podia estar mais fresquinho!!



No próximo jogo de Portugal não estará tão limpinho


----------

